# How to make phosphate solution



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to start using dry ferts. because I'm beginning to use so much of the prepared stuff. I purchased AquariumFertilizer.com's MMN mix. I just realized there is no phosphate in this mix. That is a problem , I always seem to be low on phosphate in my planted tanks, to the point of being a deficiency in some of my plants. I want to purchase KH2PO4 and make a solution to dose 10 gals to 1.0 ppm , when I test I'm always at 0 ppm, even though I dose with Seachem phosphorus. So my question, does someone have an easy formula, (such as 1tsp in 1liter) and dosage (1ml for 10 gal 3X a week). Reading on several sites I came up with those numbers for dosing as a safe not excessive dose. I'm trying to keep it simple, any input is welcome.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*

Best way to do this type of thing is using the fertilator.

For example, if you want 1 ppm of PO4 in 100g tank you add 0.545 grams of KH2PO4. Which means 0.0545 grams per 10g gives you 1 ppm PO4.

Answer:
*So, if you added 5.45 grams of KH2PO4 to a 1 Liter bottle that means you'd only need to add 10 mL of this solution to your 10 G tank to get 1 ppm*. This is because 10 mL is 10 mL/1000 mL in 1 Liter = 0.01% of the total liquid, which means you also are taking 0.01 % of the 5.45 grams in that 10 mL. Put another way 0.01*5.45 = 0.0545 grams is 10 mL, which as we said above gives you 1 ppm in 10 gallons of water.

You can plug in values into the fertilator to find the ppm you'd like to have, then go through the same process above to find out how much to add to get whatever concentration you like. The fertilator also has an option to figure out how much of something will give you a concentration you specify in what size tank. You use the drop down menu to select "find amount of target chemical from given concentration." So you just enter 1 ppm, and 100g and it will tell you 0.545 grams.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*

Thank you very much, I'm no mathematician so your explanation was very helpful. Also being pretty new to the site I wasn't aware of the "Fertilator", that is too cool.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*

No problem! If you need any more help on anything else APC is the place to ask.

You might want to post some pics of your tank in the journal section of the site. I know I'd like to see your setup so far.

Here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*

Or you can go to the pharmacy and get a Fleet Enema (Sodium Phosphate) and dump a couple drops in your tank. That may be a good solution (pardon the pun) for you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*



Phil Edwards said:


> Or you can go to the pharmacy and get a Fleet Enema (Sodium Phosphate) and dump a couple drops in your tank. That may be a good solution (pardon the pun) for you.


That depends on if they have self checkout or not.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: How to make phosphate solutuon*



Zapins said:


> No problem! If you need any more help on anything else APC is the place to ask.
> 
> You might want to post some pics of your tank in the journal section of the site. I know I'd like to see your setup so far.
> 
> ...


I am primarily a fish breeder, my interest in plants has just started and in earnest about a year ago. Right now my plant tanks just look like overgrown jungles, not very aesthetic. You know how breeders are, we put Java Moss in a tank, We're done. When I finally have the time, space, money,(LOL) to put together a show tank I will certainly post pictures.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought having 0ppm phosphate is normal because plants absorb it all within half hour.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

<I thought having 0ppm phosphate is normal because plants absorb it all within half hour>

I believe the consensus would be to maintain a certain ratio of nitrogen to phosphorus to potassium all the time. If the plants use up any one of them before the lighting period is over; then the plant can go hungry for that nutrient. I follow a 7-1-8 ratio myself and then convert my nitrate and phosphate test results to nitrogen and phosphorus to see if my dose needs adjusting.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

0 phosphate in a planted tank is not normal. Plants do not need that much phosphate and if you dose 1 ppm PO4 it should not be completely gone until the end of the week. 

Even in a heavily planted tank plants only use 15-25 ppm NO3 a week and nitrogen is used a lot more than phosphorous.


----------

